# Keys of Change on BBC World News



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## VickyN (Feb 7, 2013)

Το ωραιότερο πρωινό ξύπνημα. Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2013)

Να 'ναι καλά το παλικάρι.
Όποτε τον βλέπω και τον ακούω, μου έρχεται μια λέξη στο μυαλό: Αντίδοτο! Ίσως όχι πανάκεια· αντίδοτο πάντως στα σίγουρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2013)

Και καθόλου αγχωμένος! :) 
(Σύμφωνα με δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες, ίσα που πρόλαβε να μπει στο στούντιο...)


----------

